# ISO recipe for Crepe Suzette



## yfr (Dec 26, 2001)

I am looking for good recipe for Crepe Suzette
My father in law is coming for a visit and that what he wants me to make for him.
Any good and tasted recipe would be appreciated.
TIA
yfr


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I like Bouland's recipe, and he's one of our Cheftalk members. Click on Bouland's homepage Scroll down the page, and click on the 8th photo on the right of the screen for Crêpes Suzette.


----------

